# "Turbocharging" vinegar



## richtee (Dec 10, 2007)

For mops and finishing sauces. Garlic, peppercorns, jalapenos, A chipolte I'm not sure of, and half a 'Abenero just soaking away in cider vinegar!

In a couple weeks I'll report   :{)


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 10, 2007)

grunt! More power!  grunt! grunt! grunt!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 10, 2007)

*Your idea is great Rich. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I have a real good feelin about the sucess of this one.  Can't wait to hear how it turns out!*


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 11, 2007)

You could belch flames with that

And to take a stab at your question, 2 switches and a removable luminaire? 3 ways to control it


----------



## chadpole (Dec 11, 2007)

Terry, somebody put a picture of an old fart on your ativar. What happened to the good looking guy on the beautiful horse? Just picking ,buddy,LOL


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 11, 2007)

*that good lookin guy was a long ways away and out of focus and in the shadows. Funny how much better I look that way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 At least Skipper still looks good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*    Besides that, you old codger, (he's even older than me folks) have you looked in YOUR mirror lately??  hahaha*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope that's a GLASS bottle you've got that 'Rocket Fuel' in there Rich!!...

If its plastic, it'll prolly melt, or get all eaten up or summin!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Just kiddin'!...

Sounds like it'll work Great!!...Keep us posted!...



Ya don't reckon that 'Old Phart' might be Terry's Grandpa, do ya!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I'm afraid to look in MINE, Terry!!...Afraid it'll break it into a bazillion pieces!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Don't need me no more BAD LUCK!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




.


----------



## richtee (Dec 11, 2007)

I have yet to figger this one out. I can't think that removing the bulb is considered a control location... Electricians baffle me sometimes. Like this time...LOL!

Altho, us electronics types have our caveats as well... current actually goes from "black" to "red" <negative to positive>. Then again.. in electrical, black is "hot".


----------



## placebo (Dec 11, 2007)

Did I miss something here?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So does that mean lightning strikes from the ground up?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How is the Beast coming along? I can't wait to see that thing in action!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 11, 2007)

Ummm yeah, I believe it DOES actually. Well, sometimes anyway. I think it starts from the ground, anyhow, with an ionization path.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 11, 2007)

i seen summin on sum program, that lightning DOES go from the ground up.......when i mention this to people, they just laff at me........course........i get laffed at alot.......such is my fate......welcome to MY world.........LOLOL


----------



## richtee (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I get that too, Dude. Right before they commence crying- they laugh  :{)


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually...what comes down from the cloud (storm) is known as a *"Stepped Leader"* which never reaches the ground, tree, tower, building, or whatever!...

As it nears, but never touches, the object it has chosen as its target...a *VERY* bright, *VERY* heavy current *"Return Stroke"* shoots upward and connects with the "Stepped Leader" to complete the circuit!!...

And as for ME??!!...There ain't *NO* way that I wanna get in *ITS *way!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 11, 2007)

chicken........


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 11, 2007)

...And *DANGED PROUD* of it, too!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












.


----------



## navionjim (Dec 11, 2007)

Correct Rich, curent flow is from the ground up. Odd as that sounds.


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I just cracked it open - whee! I did add about 2 Oz. James B. Beam for the capiscum solvent properties. This stuff has a good edge to it! The garlic flavor is good too. I'm gonna strain out the veggie matter and recork. Oh and pick up a butt... gonna be a killer finishing sauce and mop ingredient!

Give it a try!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 23, 2007)

Rich... that sounds good... 
It depends on the circuit.... 3 phase- red is hot too... lol


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

So is the freaking neutral sometimes, in 3 phase. Learned THAT the hard way...Oww!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 23, 2007)

ZAP.... that can tingle a little....

I worked for a plastics manufacturer when i was younger on the maintenance crew.... they have these large grinders that grind up the cut off plastic and bad milk or industrial jugs.... well after it is ground up and passes thru a screen a blower blows it thru PVC to a holding tank and then a vaccum pulls it back to the machine.... we were moving the grinders around.... i was young and didnt realize was was getting ready to happen.... they told me to cut this PVC pipe.... well plastic being blow thru PVC create a really BIG static charge! when the hack saw blade made it thru the PVC... ZAP..... my arm tingled for a while..... to everyone ther it was quite the funny!


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

That's as close to a 'flux capacitor' from Back To The Future as I have heard of!


----------

